# Военный оркестр



## DENY90 (13 Апр 2011)

Господа, кто нибудь из вас служил в военном оркестре, или имеет с таковыми какие-нибудь связи? Просто скоро меня призывают в армию, и мне очень надо попасть служить в оркестр, а иначе за год весь опыт можно растерять. Или посоветуйте, куда мне обратиться.


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Апр 2011)

Срочно осваивайте медные духовые.


----------



## vbaev (13 Апр 2011)

не обязательно.
смотря откуда Вы, ежели из Москвы, то тут есть достаточно Ансамблей песни и пляски, разных ведомств, где будете играть на баяне.


----------



## viktor_ (13 Апр 2011)

Я сам баянист, но в армии служил музыкантом военного оркестра, играл на ударных инструментах. Если вовремя не подсуетиться, то можно угодить в тьмутаракань, где не только нет военного оркестра, но и даже самодеятельности. А если попадёшь в крупную часть то вполне можно и в оркестре послужить. Правда со времени моей службы прошло очень много времени, я даже некоторое время был в одной части с Урмасом Оттом. Но тогда и служили по два года, и музыкантов было больше. Во всяком случае, освоить духовые инструменты музыканту (любому) никогда не помешает. Из личного опыта скажу. что медные освоить попроще и быстрее. Так что - дерзайте и удача улыбнётся Вам.


----------



## Bulgarin (13 Апр 2011)

DENY90 писал:


> Или посоветуйте, куда мне обратиться.


Звоните во все оркестры. езжайте и играйте(да, бредово, никакой связи между тем как вы играяте на баяне и умеете стучать в барабан нет,но работает). придется освоить ударные(если не владеете духовыми).и кричать что вы офигенный барабанщик. Важно чтобы в момент призыва на вас была готова директива. это может сделать только начальник части в которой находится оркестр(т.к. директива идет от Мин.Обороны). тогда вас после кмб сразу в оркестр. если вы студент училища(колледжа)- обратитесь к руководству, обычно оркестры, нуждающиеся в музыкантах рассылают приглашения по училищам(у нас так половина всех студентов отслужили в оркестре РВСН)


----------



## DENY90 (20 Апр 2011)

спасибо! Буду действовать.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Апр 2011)

Прислушайтесь к советам об освоении духового инструмента.Очень даже будет большой плюс. Начать можно с альтушки.За пару-тройку дней можно элементарно осилить гамму на полторы-две октавы и исполнять ее красивым звуком.Быстрее не получится,так как нетренированные губы, просто не позволят долго заниматься.В свое время,мне этой гаммы хватило,чтобы играть в военном духовом оркестре,а с баяном ничего бы и не вышло.


----------

